

Is Google Instant trying to trick people into clicking on ads? - joelandren
http://customerecosystem.com/2010/09/08/is-google-instant-trying-to-trick-people-into-clicking-on-ads/

======
spooneybarger
They changed the background color. Ok. It is still quite obvious to me what is
an ad and what isnt. Perhaps the old yellow was too subtle.. some people might
not know that is an ad even if they switched back. What if they brought back
the blink tag like:

<blink>AD!!!!</blink>

------
Gibbon
Google made an aesthetic change to the sponsored ads back in July to better
match the new look and feel they pushed back in may. Nothing to do with Google
instant at all.

What's funny is if people are only noticing this now, then the ads are
obviously totally ineffective.

------
mirkec
Nice point. They really changed the background for ads.

